# BIOS caching or shadowing;blue screen



## MarieyJoiy_1012 (Sep 23, 2009)

can't start my PC, I'm getting so far with startup then i get a blue
screen saying, A problem has been found window wil shut down.
It says Check if you need a bios update or disable bios memory options
such as caching or shadowing.
i can't find any reference to these items in the bios.
The error ref is, STOP:
0X0000008E(0XC0000005,0X8056E2A2,0AF8188988,0X0000 0000)
Problem started this morning when monitor started flickering.
Also having trouble getting into safe mode, I'm pressing F8 and
getting the option of starting in safe mode but the it freezes.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

this error usually relates to a registry error. Basically you have installed new versions or updated some programs on your computer but have not completly removed the old ones so the regisrty has become overloaded.

you may have to do a CMOS reset to be able to boot to windows and then you must download ccleaner and remove all invalid entries from your registry. Unfortunatley people do not realise things like this must be done and if not done for a very long time show the pc as not being maintained properly and can cost you a heavy repair bill at a pc repair shop.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

0X0000008E can refer to Registry problems, faulty RAM, hardware failure, driver incompatibility, viruses.
Registry would be my first suspicion and a virus my second. A very good, safe & free Registry cleaner is Regseeker:
http://www.hoverdesk.net/freeware.htm


----------



## sublime87 (Oct 12, 2009)

Yesterday my computer was running smoothly until a blue screen popped up and said this: 

A problem has been found window will shut down,
check to see if bios update or disable bios memory options
such as caching or shadowing.

0X0000008E(0XC0000005,0X8056E2A2,0AF8188988,0X0000 0000)

Now I am having trouble starting my PC.When I turn it on, it's just a blank screen but the lights on the keyboard are on. Only after several attempts of trying to turn it on, it starts to load. I ran an anti virus program last night and everything was fine. Today, however, when I turned on my computer, I had the same problem- I had a blank screen. After trying to start it again, it went automatically to the F8 screen at startup which has the option of safe mode. Then some of the letters started to flicker and some became lower and upper case. I have no idea what the problem is, or how to go about this issue. Any recommendations? thanks. :4-dontkno


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

go into your bios, usually del or f2 when the system is starting (it will tell you what to press)

Go to the section that will show you cpu and voltages and temperatures and post everything back here


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them

do you get anything in safe mode

if you do reinstall the video drivers

in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------

